# Paxil dosing vs. side effects



## AntonioRI (Sep 30, 2002)

I've been taking Paxil CR 12.5 mg for the past three weeks. I think I want to increase the dose. If I do that, wil the side effects come back? Of course, I'll as my Dr. next week when I see him, but I'd like to hear from people who actually take these drugs! Thanks.


----------



## trbell (Nov 1, 2000)

this is interesting as there is actually some research on paxil and ibs that you might want to read (I think it's posted in news). it's interesting as it's the first thing I've seen that talks about the timing of meds and most antidepressants take a few weeks before they have an effect.tom


----------



## AntonioRI (Sep 30, 2002)

Thanks! I couldn't read the article, you have to register. I got the gist of it though.Yes, at first Paxil increased my symptoms ten-fold. But now, it seems to helping. I want to increase my dose more for my mood than the IBS. I'm sick of being depressed all the time!


----------



## angelk753 (Oct 16, 2001)

Antonio,Im thinking of doing the same thing. My docter said I could stay on 12.5 for a while because of the fact that I didnt want to be medicated. Ive been on them for about a month now. Well the other day I went to Red lobster and had a panic attack while I was waiting for the food to come. The whole dining experiance was complete torture. So anyway even though I feel great besides that one episode. I relize that I could feel better. So now I dont know what to do. The side effects were so gross. I was so happy when they wore off.Im still thinking about it. Let me know what you decideAngel


----------



## suzee (Aug 3, 2001)

Guess you guys can count me in to the Paxil CR club. My doc gave me some to take this week. Waiting for the weekend to start taking them. Was just wondering what you had for side effects. I have read up on them, but havent known anyone who actually takes it. He gave me the 12.5 mg to start. Said it was a baby dose and to let him know when and if I wanted to increase to the 24 mg. From what i have read of your posts it sounds like the results of the meds were worth the effects you encountered.


----------



## Judy (Jan 2, 1999)

This is my second try to post so there may end up being two alike.I read several of your posts about Paxil (Angel, Antonio & SuzeeQ)I would like to know if any of you have IBS-D and if so how does Paxil affect that? Since one of the side effects of most of these drugs is diarrhea I am afraid to try them because I don't want to aggravate my D. Somebody said it made them 10 times worse then it got better...how long did that lasat before it got better?I have been given at various times over the last four years Paxil, Zoloft, Xanax but have never taken more than a half of a Xanax twice...still have all the pills though. I have to go back to the latest doctor in a few weeks and I know if I havent' tried what he suggested he won't want to have anything to do with me so am trying to get up the nerve to actually take the Paxil! What have you actually experienced after taking Paxil?Judy


----------



## angelk753 (Oct 16, 2001)

Ok here is my story,I have been ibs-c for about 10 years now. Ive been dorment for about a year, thanks to magnessium and fitness. It now seems that as I get better my fear gets worse. So I ended up with pretty bad panic attacks every time I went out. I started Paxil last month with careful consideration. The first 10 days was horrible. I couldnt get out of bed cause I was so tired. I think the second dat I slept for 15 hours. I should also say im a gym rat and a morning person so that wasnt working well with me. Then came the diarhea. That lasted a couple days, but I didnt mind that to much. I was just getting mad that everytime I tried to leave the house I was back in the bathroom. I also had some bad headaches. Well I feel fine now. It was all worth it. I just dont know if I really need to up my dose. I dont want to feel zoned out. I feel like I have just enough to take the edge off.It seems like alot of us have started Paxil around the same time. I remeber some other people talking about it. Maybe the shrinks got a memo that they needed to get this product off the shelves.


----------



## AntonioRI (Sep 30, 2002)

I've had IBS for a few years. My biggest complaint is cramping and urgency, though I usually don't have Diarreah. The Paxil fixed that up quick. For a few days I had a few bouts, but Immodium cleared it up nicely. I didn't really have any other side effects other than some nausea in the mornings, and if I let myself get too hungry.


----------



## zayaka26 (Jul 5, 2001)

Antonio, I have urgency issues as well and many more questions. Basically Judy asked them.







From all I have read I think it will be worth a shot giving Paxil a try. I want to ask you if using some imodium helped you deal with the first days and if you could still work and/or follow a regular daily schedule (I do not want to miss work).Thanks...


----------



## 3fans8 (May 3, 2002)

I have been on paxil for 2 months now I also started with paxil cr 12.5mg, the went to 2 12.5mg, then was feeling better but not enough so the doc put me on reg paxil 40mg now I feel great found the right dose! I didnt have to many side effects I did have the d for like week or 2 but it is worth it. I was told not to listen to what I already knew about paxil just start them ignore wqhat you hear and give it a try its worth it if they will work for you I was scared to, but now I feel great! I had stomach pain all day long before I started paxil plus I always had the urge to use the restroom. I have had ibs-d for 15 years. Good Luck!


----------



## trbell (Nov 1, 2000)

does it work with ibs-c?tom


----------



## zayaka26 (Jul 5, 2001)

tom, I have read some people like zoloft better for C because one of its side effects is D (which I guess translate sinto more normal BMs).3fans, did you take something to help with the D during the first week?


----------



## trbell (Nov 1, 2000)

some people may have gotten d but it made my c more c.tom


----------



## angelk753 (Oct 16, 2001)

I have always been c and I take paxil. Hasnt made it any worse. I take magnesium though.


----------



## michellervt (Oct 7, 2002)

does the paxil CR have any less of a drowsiness side effect? other than the drowsiness, i love paxil. it has helped me more than anything else. i would like to find something with the same effects but no drowsiness. I sleep 15-18 hours a day if i can. ( if i dont have to work)


----------



## 3fans8 (May 3, 2002)

zayaka: Yes I did but it was worth the d because I havent had any d since the first few weeks its gone now! Only effects I had was tired(but could still function) the d, and I had a few headaches, but its worth it to make it through these side effects because now I'm soooo much better.


----------



## AntonioRI (Sep 30, 2002)

I didn't miss work from the Paxil side effects. I took my first pill on a Saturday of a long weekend, so the worst of it was gone by the Tues. I had to return to work. It's been worth it, the stuff has really helped and I think I'm going to up my dose next month!


----------



## zayaka26 (Jul 5, 2001)

Thanks for the tips.


----------



## methical (Feb 11, 2000)

what some of you guys are saying gives me some much-needed hope.i'm desperately trying to find a way to save my semester as my classroom-ibs fear battle has been a struggle all semester long.i started paxil CR 12.5mg a week and a half ago; i don't know for sure if it's related, but i've been having especially bad D & Pain in the mornings, enough to wake me up usually.but from what you guys say, it sounds like many people go through a period of D and other probs before things start getting better. would you say it's true that, more than the typical D expected with adjusting to new meds, paxil tends to cause harsher symptoms during the initial period?part of me is starting to wonder if i should give up on paxil, i don't need to feel like this for the rest of the semester, as i almost never go to class then.but after reading this, i wonder if i should hold out for another week or so. any input?thanks everyone







methical


----------



## AntonioRI (Sep 30, 2002)

Methical, It's been 4 weeks since I stated Paxil, and I still think it's affecting my gut. I've found Immodium and Bentyl keep it under control. I'm going to give Paxil another few weeks as I am just now starting to feel positive effects from it.


----------



## angelk753 (Oct 16, 2001)

I just want to let you guys know that I think ive been on 12.5 mg for 6 wks. My side effects at the beginning were terrible, but now I feel great so hang in there. Two days ago I finally decided to up my dosage. Im now on my 2nd day of 20 mg. The side effects are starting to kick in again. I didnt want to get up this morning. Im hoping since its already in my system it wont be as bad. Anyway I'll keep you guys posted.


----------



## Guest (Nov 8, 2002)

You will want to give any antidepressant a minimum of 12 weeks at a therapeutic dosage for you to achieve its fullest benefits.I offset the C that Celexa (in the same med class as paxil) can aggravate with two things. Keep in mind that I am 50 years old and I also have FMS and CFS.1) Vivelle transdermal estradiol and transdermal natural progesterone as well as natural estradiol, estrone and estiol from Great Britain(when estrogens/progesterone levels are low in females, constipation can result)2) I take a preparation for Glucosamine that contains both bioflavanoids and digestive enzymes.3) I eat red licorice. The glycerine in it offsets C.Hope this helps, Evie


----------



## methical (Feb 11, 2000)

i suppose the key point to my dilemma is that i have make as sure as possible that i don't mess up in school from now til the semester ends in a month. i'm on final-final academic probation (i've been on and off again in college for 8 years- classroom anxiety first, then ibs 3 years ago, then the two combined to create a monster).so no matter what, i cannot mess up the remainder of the semester. i've been good one week - bad the next, all semester long, and don't have real solid grades right now (though not terrible). as you could imagine, i'm stressed out like never before in my life, definitely no exxageration. ppl like you guys, especially other college students who have become so tough, give me motivation and hope to never give up, but at the same time if i'm still in pain and having D everyday, i know my chances of making it thru this last month are pretty slim.also, i'm very hopeful that things will start unfolding for me if i pass this semester's test- with my finishing my hypnotherapy around january, lotronex coming out soon, and me getting constantly more "ibs mgmt-savvy," i have strong hopes that things will be better for me next spring than they have in years (though of course you never know).so i really, really need to assess if i should drop the paxil or stay on them...how severe were your symptoms you guys, before they started improving? when did the improvements start? were they pretty rapid once they started, or very gradual? ...and overall, knowing the main points of my situation, what do you guys recommend?it's so crazy, how this next month turns out for me may play such an important role in my life/career. if school doesn't work out this time, i'll be emotionally drained and my parents will never look at me the same again (i've got the crazy-pressure, school-is-everything korean parents-type).ugh, what to do.


----------



## trbell (Nov 1, 2000)

is there an office of disabilit services at your school. the local university here has an office and they were helpful with a few people.tom


----------



## kamie (Sep 14, 2002)

methical, I don't do well on Paxil at all so I won't be much help in that particular category.However, I was given a combo of a very very low dose SSRI and tricyclic anti-depressant which has worked extremely well for me and my pain issues.I don't remember how long it took to kick in but I do know it wasn't any 12 weeks. It was actually a lot sooner.The one medication started having an effect in a couple of days and slowly the other caught up and each day was progressively better.I'm several months down the road with those meds and te=hey remin helpful, side effect free and at the same starting dose because I never needed more.Oh, and for C, Xanax was extremely helpful but I'm pretty convinced that it's effectiveness has much more to do with it's anti-spasm qualities that other uses.Medications work differently for everyone.Hopefully your meds will be kicking in soon.Good Luck,Kamie


----------



## MARKA (Apr 10, 1999)

I did not like Paxil because of the side effect of Sexual dysfunction. Anyway was on Serzone and Xanax at the same time. Nice combo, worked very nicely. Very little side effects with Serzone, just some nighttime sweating. Off of it now, onlyh was on it for about 6 weeks but things are going better in my life now and i can't afford it so off I went slowly and gradually. I have my moments but when Serzone kicked in finally I did feel better and actually caught myself singing to myself making dinner one day; almost dropped dead.Mark


----------



## AntonioRI (Sep 30, 2002)

Okay - it's been a week now that I'm taking 25 mg of Paxil. No side effects! I'm feeling better too, I even went out for breakfast with my family on Sunday and then took a walk in the park! I've been out shopping in a crowded store too! I hope it continues to improve!


----------



## zayaka26 (Jul 5, 2001)

Antonio, that is great news!







When you say "no side effects" you mean not at all?I am happy for you; I'll start mine tomorrow.


----------



## angelk753 (Oct 16, 2001)

I also just hit a week on 20 mg. Most of the side effects are gone but im constipated. Im not happy about that at all. If it's not better in a couple days than I will go back to 12.5 mg. I even uped my dosage of magnessium. So far thats not working.


----------



## suzee (Aug 3, 2001)

Well I am on day 14 of 12.5 (my second week). I did experience minor + side effects, but continued to be possitive about taking it. About the end of the first week I felt a sense of calmness come over my entire body and mind, that is what gave me the strength to continue with it..... I had been in a high speed wabble mode before taking the paxil CR... I have IBS D and have noticed also that it has slowed down a bit. The pattern changed from afternoons to one small bout early in the morning. My fingers are crossed....


----------



## AntonioRI (Sep 30, 2002)

That's what I said, no side effects at all!







When I first started the 12.5 I had D for about a week, but it was controllable with immodium. I was scared to up my dose, but boy am I glad I did! It's like the sun came out! The pain is still there, but it's less and I can handle being sick more. Suddenly, if I get a cramp or one of those other yucky feelings I just say, "Oh well. It's not like I'm going to die from this or anything! And I move on! I actually feel like crying I'm so happy. And my doctor tells me the pills should contiune to improve my symptoms and my mood over the next couple of months! Thank you God for pointing me in the right direction!


----------



## zayaka26 (Jul 5, 2001)

That is wonderful! I started mine last night, Antonio. I will let you know how it goes for me.


----------



## zayaka26 (Jul 5, 2001)

Dy 3, no side effects (at least that I am aware of; too early to tell).


----------



## Guest (Nov 18, 2002)

Have never taken Paxil. Zoloft gave me C. Celexa doesn't give me C as long as my estrogen is up. When estrogen wanes, I do the red licorice thing that I mentioned above. Coffee also alleviates C for me, but I have to be careful with that as I can only take a little and it can't be after lunch.Antonio... check with you doc... they might be able to give you another medication in addition to the Paxil to help offset the sexual side effects.Another thing you can do is this (a psychiatrist recommended it to me)... he said when you know you're going to have sex, don't take the medication for 3 days prior. (But don't do this until you are up to the recommended therapeutic levels first.) The SSRI's have a long life.... more or less depending on the individual. I can go off of mine for about 5 days and feel great... but then I have to go back on it again or I crash. Usually if I want to avoid such sexual side effects (yes, we gals get 'em too).... I either skip one day's dose OR I have sex before I take the pill in the morning or in the evenning more than 8 hours after I've taken it. For me, that makes a difference. I take my Celexa in the morning. By 10:00 a.m. I am anorgasmic. By 6:00 p.m. I can rock 'n roll.Hope this helps, Evie


----------



## AntonioRI (Sep 30, 2002)

Evie, I'm not having any sexual side effects -- if anything since I'm feeling better I've been a little more in the mood lately. In fact, I'm not having ANY side effects at all!


----------



## methical (Feb 11, 2000)

how are you guys doing with your paxil adjustments? i presume a many of you are starting enjoy improvements, from the latest posts and the lack of further posting.it's week 3 for me, i just moved up to 25 mg upon doc's request; the morning symptoms have settled down somewhat, though i still wake up to pain and feel like giving on the day for the first few hours of the day.check in with us if you can about how you're doing, k....i hope things are looking good...methical


----------



## AntonioRI (Sep 30, 2002)

Can't say enough how Paxil has helped me! There are certain thoughts that I used to have about ending it all, etc., that I just don't have any more. I'm enjoying my family again, and that is worth its weight in gold!


----------



## Guest (Nov 20, 2002)

Sorry Antonio... that post was meant for someone else. I got the two of you mixed up. My apologies.Evie


----------



## zayaka26 (Jul 5, 2001)

OK I have to say it...I HAD COFFEE!!!I'm not a big coffee drinking but living in this part of the world, coffee is very popular and yesterday I wanted some. Day 6 and feeling great.


----------



## angelk753 (Oct 16, 2001)

I went back down to 12.5 mg. I couldnt handle the constipation. Im still feeling good though. Maybe thats all I need.


----------



## zayaka26 (Jul 5, 2001)

angel, I think I am having constipation too, even though it's hard to say because of the zyprexa. But that is good constipation (?) because I have no discomfort, just a little more gassy than normal.


----------



## AnneMarie (Dec 4, 2000)

Okay guys - I'm starting Paxil CR 12.5 per day, this weekend. Wish me luck. I really need this med to work. I've tried them all. I even tried Paxil a few years ago, and I felt great, but I think the dose was too high and the sexual side effects sucked. I'm going to go low and slow this time.AnneMarie


----------



## agr8chick (Nov 21, 2002)

Hi everyone, I'm new here, thought I'd join this thread. I was diagnosed with IBS two years ago, I have the C-D type, the only thing I take is Citrucel once a day and drink Peppermint tea occasionally, and Immodium for the D. I was also diagnosed this week with General Anxiety Disorder and mild Depression. I started taking Effexor XR. I took one dose and had really bad side effects-double vision, dizziness, headache, trouble sleeping. It was awful. So my doctor switched me to Paxil CR, 12.5 mg once a day. I'm on my second day and just feel slightly woozy, but less than yesterday. I'm hoping this helps because I'm tired of feeling negative and unmotivated all the time. On a somewhat related note, has anyone had their sex drive improve on Paxil? My sex drive is almost zero and has been for a few years, I enjoy sex but am too anxious and uptight to get in the mood, I'm hoping Paxil might help that? I guess we'll wait and see. Best wishes, agr8chick


----------



## angelk753 (Oct 16, 2001)

maybe Paxil will help for your sex drive, but dont get your hopes up. My sex drive has never been so low. My boyfriend is really very understanding. Its so worth it though. Before I started paxil I couldnt leave the house without panicking.


----------



## zayaka26 (Jul 5, 2001)

The low sex drive can also be from depression. I know some people on Paxil take Welbutrin as well to help in that area.


----------



## Guest (Nov 24, 2002)

So encouraged to hear that so many of you are doing well with the Paxil. Gee if it's that good... maybe I'll switch over from Celexa







 Evie


----------



## PippylongStockings (Jun 6, 2002)

Day 4 on Paxil and no stomach trouble (yet). Saturday I felt very out of it and today some also, but I also have a bad cold so it could be that and plus I'm sure the tylenol cold and flu medicine makes it worse.


----------



## agr8chick (Nov 21, 2002)

Hi Pippy, I'm on day umm, lemme count, 6 of Paxil and for the first 3 days I felt kinda drunk but it got less and less each day. Every once and a while now I feel slightly woozy, but if it helps my anxiety and depression, it's worth it! Can't say I'm noticing anything yet, and I haven't experienced any tummy troubles here either. Good luck to all....agr8chick


----------



## Guest (Nov 26, 2002)

Agrchick.... give the Paxil a minimum of 12 weeks trial in order for it to reach therapeutic levels for you. Eventually that "drunk" feeling will wear off... the side effects will be minimal... and you will probably feel better mentally than you have ever felt in your entire life !!Best wishes, Evie


----------



## agr8chick (Nov 21, 2002)

Thanks Evie, you'd think they could come up with something that took effect faster! My DH is working late this week, my 2.5 year old and 6.5 month old are getting colds AGAIN, and I'm babysitting another 6.5 month old today and my patience is wearing thin. I told DH this morning this Paxil better kick in soon or I'm gonna have a nervous breakdown!agr8chick


----------



## angelk753 (Oct 16, 2001)

Dont worry. My Paxil kicked in alot sooner than that. Maybe its not at its full effect yet, but I already feel so much better. I would say it started working in about 3 weeks.


----------



## Guest (Dec 5, 2002)

A quick question. What is everyone posting on Paxil for? Depression, IBS, anxiety, or all the above? Looking for something for anxiety, and not benzos.


----------



## zayaka26 (Jul 5, 2001)

Anxiety here.


----------



## angelk753 (Oct 16, 2001)

Hey Jasper. I have anxiety and slight agoraphobia. Which just means I cant leave the house without having panic attacks. I have been doing so good. I still cant eat out, but thats ok. Im unemployed and becoming a good cook. Im only on 12.5. I want to go up to 20 but my body wont let me. It triggers my IBS. No thank you.


----------



## agr8chick (Nov 21, 2002)

I'm on 12.5 mg of Paxil for generalized anxiety disorder and mild depression. I've been on it for about 2 weeks and so far it's started to work on the depression, I haven't noticed much change with the anxiety yet. I haven't noticed much change on the IBS front, fortunately. I see the doctor at the end of the month, I'm not sure if she'll up my dosage then or not. Lauren


----------



## Pat.. (May 27, 1999)

I am on Paroxetine in the UK. I think it is the same as Paxil. I am on 20mg and have been for 2 years. The only side-effect I have had are very vivid nightly dreams ans sometimes nightsweats but apart from that it has helped my IBS


----------



## KristinChrist (Oct 2, 2001)

Hello all! I guess I'm in the "club" now. I started 12.5 mg of Paxil CR about 3 days ago. I took regular Paxil about a year ago and they started me out at 20 mg and I don't remember it feeling like this... probably cause the 20 mg dosage really drugged me up.I don't have D, but I've had bad cramps. I hope the cramps get better!


----------



## KristinChrist (Oct 2, 2001)

Did anyone feel like their insides were "sprained" when they first started taking Paxil CR? Even the slightest bit of pressure on my belly makes it hurt inside. Even the small amount of "pushing" pressure that it takes to pee hurts on my insides. Did anyone experience this?


----------



## angelk753 (Oct 16, 2001)

Welcome to the club. If the cramp are a side effect than they will get better


----------



## John1 (May 5, 2001)

I recently switched from Paxil 40 mg to CR 25 (then 50mg) in an effort to overcome the sexual side-effects of Paxil. The CR doesn't seem as strong as Paxil, but the side-effects of Paxil are gone as well. Going up from 12.5 to 25 to 36.5 to 50 in CR, I didn't notice any problems at all with side effects. I'd been taking Paxil 40 for almost 2 years, so that probably has something to do with it. Anyway, even at 50mg CR isn't as effective for IBS-D as Paxil 40 was. I may have to bite the bullet and switch back to regular paxil. Hard to complain, though. Before paxil I had horrible IBS-D, and couldn't travel at all. Now I travel all the time and feel I've got much more control of my life. Sorry for the long reply...


----------

